# Rainbow in his PGWear



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

I just wanted to share a slideshow of Rainbow in his PGWear. These were photos I took to show Boni how it was fitting. I have since learned to get it on right each time.
Click on the picture for the slideshow:


Rainbow is adapting to it and we train with him for about a half hour at most a day. We took him outside for a walk and he did so well and even let the neighborhood kids pet him. The kids were really great about being quiet and gentle when I explained he could get scared. 

Thank you Boni for inventing such great wear for our pigeons as it is the best way to take our birds outside for more sun!


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Nice lol nice coulour of PGwear hehe i cant belive u can get him to walk outside beside you mine would like walk away in the other derection lol


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

We were carrying him the whole time. It was his first time out and he prefers to stay with his human mama .


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Now Rainbow can stand on your head and you won't have to worry about that special moment of impact. 

I like the pattern it goes great with his coloring and his eyes stand out. 

He looks adorable.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Rainbow is one gorgeous pigeon and looks great in his PGwear. He's not spoiled much, is he?


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What handsome bird! That PGWear material really accents Rainbow's coloration!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

How absolutely SPLENDID, Jaz...Rainbow looks fantastic!

Boni's PGWear IS such fun. I must get a picture one of these days...mmm, wonder when my daughter will be over???

Many thanks for the slideshow!

Isn't it amazing how easy the PGWear is to put on?

Hugs and Scritches

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

LOL, LOL.
Very handsome indeed and the best show on TV tonight. I'll bet you are much more comfortable with Rainbow on your head now that Rainbow has britches.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

He looks terrific in his PG Wear. What a handsome fellow he is all grown up now.

Margaret


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

What a gorgeous bird and so well behaved.
Love the PG-wear. I will get one also very soon for my Tiny.

Reti


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

what a great set of photos. sophie spends at least a couple of hours a day in her PGWear, and it has really dramatically changed things for us. i would still be too scared to ever take her outside, but she seems to be pretty happy. i've been in the market for a house, and i ended up buying one that has a wall of windows--mainly for that damn pigeon to look out of!  

PS. as i am typing this, she is stting on my shoulder and pecking my head something fierce. why, oh why couldn't i have found a nice injured squirrel instead????


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

*



mainly for that damn pigeon to look out of! 

PS. as i am typing this, she is stting on my shoulder and pecking my head something fierce. why, oh why couldn't i have found a nice injured squirrel instead????

Click to expand...

*LOL!!!

Thank the Lord pijes don't have teeth.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

LOL, squirrels bite a lot harder and cause a lot more damage.  That's so cute that Sophie influenced the house you bought but she is worth it.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Just stopping in to say that I love PG Wear. Rainbow is a great model - adorable!

Last Saturday evening we took Munchkin out to the local coffee shop in his polkadot PG Wear & he was quite the hot ticket. A parrot owner approached me with amazement...said he'd bought an avian fashion diaper and absolutely could not get his bird to wear it. I think he was pretty jealous. (if Boni made birdwear for hookbills i'd have dropped him her card)

PG Wear is awesome


----------



## FuzzyWings (Sep 23, 2007)

Rainbow looks rather smashing in his new PG wear!  

I want to buy Flower one of those things as she's fully grown.

Do they sell them in Canada?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

FuzzyWings said:


> Rainbow looks rather smashing in his new PG wear!
> 
> I want to buy Flower one of those things as she's fully grown.
> 
> Do they sell them in Canada?



I am sure Boni will send you a PG wear. She is a member here on the forum.

Reti


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

Thank you for all the nice comments. Boni did a great thing when she invented PGWear. It is really easy to put on and Rainbow loves the one on one attention. I was amazed that he let others pet him but I think his trust in me makes it ok. I think that the fact that we were holding and talking to him from birth is part of it. One of his moms, Winnie, is also as tame so she will get PGWear soon too. Papa Rob and Trafalgar are always in the process of nest building and wouldn't appreciate it unfortunately.

A funny note, so far Rainbow has only pooped in the diaper once. All other times he waited until he was out of it and went as soon as it was off Alas my head is still not safe.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Very cute! I think it's wonderful you let the neighbor kids get to know Rainbow, they can hopefully pass the pro-pigeon knowledge on.


----------



## FuzzyWings (Sep 23, 2007)

Reti said:


> I am sure Boni will send you a PG wear. She is a member here on the forum.
> 
> Reti


Okay thanks I sent her a message! =)


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

Thanks MaryJane! Education is a great thing especially with children. In my time rescuing I have always tried to talk to anyone who will listen. I also try to bring a bird with me when ever I can. All the kids in my family have met my birds that can handle them. Our lovebird is a favorite because he's such a clown but they love Lucky the starling too. He'll eat grapes from their hands but stays in his cage because he gets too nervous otherwise. Now that I have PGWear Rainbow will be going to the next party. Don't worry as we always bring a cage too so the birds can have a rest if they need it.

Here's a link to Boni's site if anyone wants it. 
http://www.birdwearonline.com/


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

Jazicat, Fanny was like that at first she hardly "used" the diaper at all. Then she stopped waiting for me to remove it, and accepted it as a potty area, but she was finicky that way for a while. It was funny. I think the young babies brough up into PGWear don't "hold it" like the aged old timers like Fanny- oh don't let know I said that about her!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

*Holding it*

Makes sense that pigeons would try to not soil themselves. When I take the pigeons to the vet, they rarely poop in the crate. If they need to poop during the exam, they'll fuss to be allowed some space to poop, then be willing to continue.


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

Rainbow is now using the diaper too He doesn't seem to like putting it on but once it is on he does really well. I like taking him out for walks but we don't go far. He also gets to hang out in other rooms of the house for one on one time which is nice for me.


----------

